# Water on top of Mt Hamilton?



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Is there water available on top of Hamilton?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Water, bathrooms, coke machines....


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

At the Lick Observatory from what I have heard.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep. You can either use the faucet at the astronomers' dining hall (yellow-ish building) or go up to the observatory and around the back. Bring change or singles if you want a snack from the vending machine. (Nothing worse than finding a machine and all you have is a 20!) 

Also, there's water at Joseph D. Grant park. Mention it becuase some folks say "there's no water till the top!" You just have to go into the park and off to the left a bit. 

And if you ever want to do the climb from the back side, there's a spring at mile marker three. Off to the left as your're climbing -- looks like a running faucet.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the spring on the back side. It was so hot back there that I stopped at the spring and wet down my helmet. My Polar said it was 99 at the bridge at the bottom (where it was nice and cool) and the max temp it recorded was 105, but it felt like it was 120 in a couple places.


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's a great tip on the spring. We left Livermore @ 6AM on Saturday, went up Mines, past the Junction and up the back side of Hamilton. Brutal. No water from Livermore to the top. We rehydrated, descended and then did (gulp) Sierra and back through Calaveras, Sunol and Pleasanton to Livermore. I got crushed on the back side of Hamilton and Sierra but felt suprisingly good up the Wall and through Calaveras. That would be a great ride in decent weather but it was ugly Saturday.


----------

